

How we got 100 Registrations in 60 mins from Reddit - pushkargaikwad
http://www.inboundio.com/blog/got-100-registrations-60-mins-reddit/

======
ColinWright
Your "read more" link doesn't work on the Blackberry browser, and the page is
almost unreadable too. I'm pleased for you that you got lots of sign-ups, but
I have no idea what you do, and this experience amkes me disinclined to spend
any more time.

